# a/r?



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Which a/r? would be best for drag racing purposes for my sr? .64 or .86 turbos a gt2871r.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Well I ordered the .86 a/r.


----------

